# figs and dates



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

what is the difference between a fig and a date? I always get them confused.
cant dates grow up here? I am getting a fig tree next spring and will plant it in the greenhouse to protect it from the high winds.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Dates grow on a date palm in bunches. They are harvested and dried. Typically these grow in hot areas.

Figs also grow on trees but are individual fruits (not in bunches). They can be eaten dried or fresh.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you in WI?? What zone?? Curious as I would love to grow a fig tree, Im zone 5 b and its too cold in winter

dates grow on the date palm, in deserts, usually around an oasis. The people that live there rely on them for food for themselves and thier livestock (camels). every bit is used, the animals can eat the ground seeds, young leaves are eaten, and the dates are loaded with a healthy natural sugar


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I like dates better than figs, shucks..

the books all say zone 5, but due to our proximity to the lake, we are zone 4. zone 5 things die here. I have a 10X12 greenhouse, and I was planning on putting it in there. I figure if I can protect a zone 5 fig from the biting winds, and maybe wrap it in burlap also, it should be ok.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I like dates better than figs, shucks..
> 
> the books all say zone 5, but due to our proximity to the lake, we are zone 4. zone 5 things die here. I have a 10X12 greenhouse, and I was planning on putting it in there. I figure if I can protect a zone 5 fig from the biting winds, and maybe wrap it in burlap also, it should be ok.


Where did you order them from?? What variety...if there is a zone 4 fig I want one!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I didnt get it yet, I will in the spring. The brown turkey fig says zone 5. I dont know of a zone 4 one. I was going to give it a shot and push the envelop, so to speak. We have got -20 here. Our zone 5 peach trees died, but they died slow, over several years. I think if we would have protected them, they may have lived. that is my train of thought with the fig.

stark brothers has brown turkey fig. It says needs protection below 10 degrees.

I also read several places that that fig is only zone 7 hardy. but then I found this website
www.treesofjoy.com

check out her fig pages. they are in pennsylvania, and they grow something like 50 varieties of figs. I am going to contact them and see what they have that might work for me.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

so I contacted those people, and they said all figs are rated zone 7 or warmer, no matter what the nursery catalogs say. they said in some cases, figs can be protected in zone 5. Hardy chicago was recommended as the variety most likely to survive where its cold. he said it would have to be planted in a 25 or 30 gallon container and brought into the cool garage for the winter. they sell them for 25$ each. I think this is what I will do, then I can move it into and out of the greenhouse in the early spring and late fall. I could probably go 1st of april to november here. If DH cant move a giant pot for me twice a year, then
what good is he?

I will still keep it in the greenhouse when it is not in storage.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

LFG, they are in Bethlehem, PA...I work about ten miles from there twice a week...I hope to get a bit of time to check them out. I'll let you know what I find...
My second floor master bath (I have a cape cod style home, with a steep roof) is long, and has three skylights in it (south facing.) I have a dwarf lemon tree in there, and have room for another tree.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

he said it can stay in the big pot I assume forever, but trim the tree when it gets to desired shape/size, and the roots have to be trimmed every 2-3 years. That sounds like a fiasco to dump out that much dirt to prune the roots!

Yes, please check them out. I will await your reply on that.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Date palms are very tall, I don't think you could keep them in a green house. Figs are not very sweet, but they are really good either fresh or dried. Dates are very sweet.


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

Figs are sweet & they get huge. Dads is as big as the house. We are now getting bucket full every day here in zone 5.


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

I should have said, figs aren't as sweet as dates, not that they are not sweet. The only figss that I have had were fresh, and from trees that were about 5 ft tall. I had no idea they got that big. I'm not sure what type they were either. Do different kinds taste different?


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

yes, different fig trees produce different fruit. Brown/turkey figs seem to be the most common, but I also have white fig trees in my yard. I do wrap my trees & stuff them with leaves in the winter. I do nothing special otherwise. I do not take them inside, I do not have them in pots-they need to be planted. The only thing is that the squirrels LOVE to eat the fruit before I can get to it. An old netting (a neighbor's gazebo blew down) works for one of my trees. I'll have to hope for another one for next year's crop.
Cathy


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

So great that they can live in NY and also here in AZ. I hope to get a fig tree soon. I've never even heard of white figs. Are they sweeter? I liked the figs that I had because they were not overbearingly sweet. They were brown.


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

there are are many different varieties. Those are the most two popular kinds. I'm on Long Island and the temps get below zero once in a while, but we have an average winter 10-30. Alot of Icy conditions here, not alot of snow.

My Das always had a fig tree. I believe his family had one of the original brown turkey from Italy brought over that live in Queens for many years. Most on the family has a cutting from that original tree. We traded trees for other varities. Dad still doesn't like for me to dry out the figs, he still believe in fresh is best. 

The Brown is sweeter, but the white is milder in tasting. Less figgy as my sister says.
Cathy


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2002)

Thanks, I should be able to get a tree at the first of the month. I'll see what I can get through my local nursery, and compare to what I can order. Thanks for all the information


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, I dont think that would work here. we get 20 below, lots of snow nd biting winds. thats where the whole greenhouse idea came in, but that place I talked to said it would still be way too cold.


----------

